# How to raise prices?



## Sand Dollar (Jan 22, 2007)

I am a stump grinder and have built a good reputation for quality work. I include cleaning up the area as part of my service. 
For you tree guys, how do I raise my prices, just a little, to help keep me in business and not kill you ?


----------



## l2edneck (Jan 22, 2007)

Bid it correctly if you can and if they don't like the price.tell em to call someone else.


----------



## asiegler04 (Jan 23, 2007)

I have also bid high on a job then if they say its to high then go down, but don't go so low that you don't make the money you want to. You can always go lower but never go higher. Tree services do that all the time over here and i get there work.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Sand Dollar (Jan 23, 2007)

*Prices*

Thanks guys, there are no rules here to my compition's prices. I know I am too low because the tree guys say it to me, however, I need to get a solid foot hold on the market.

Does any other grinder clean up after their work or is this just a waste of time on my part?


----------



## elmnut (Jan 23, 2007)

Don't drop your price, it gives the client the impression that it was too high to begin with! Let them know why your price is worth it, tell them about your expertise dealing with stumps, tell them how your service stands out from the rest(don't bad mouth the other guy though) tell about the finished job, mention installing soil and seed for a bit more money. We all know that cleaning up chips is a pain, get paid for it! Give them a reference to contact, someone you have worked for and loved you, and someone who had a problem that you took care of, resulting in a loyal client. Don't play the low bid game, Under promise, Over deliver, take the extra step to develope client loyalty, bring the garbage cans up from the curb, listen to what clients are telling you, remember them on a personal level, Sounds like alot of BS, but it works!


----------



## Steve-Maine (Jan 26, 2007)

I recently retired after grinding stumps for over 40 years. I never cleaned up a stump. Only lost a couple of jobs. You can make way more money just grinding no clean-up. Just my thoughts


----------



## Sand Dollar (Jan 26, 2007)

*Careful Change*



Steve-Maine said:


> I recently retired after grinding stumps for over 40 years. I never cleaned up a stump. Only lost a couple of jobs. You can make way more money just grinding no clean-up. Just my thoughts



Steve-Maine,

I am interested in your thoughts so let me ask you another question. Since I have gained much ground over my compition by providing this service, what would you recommend to begin to ease out of the additional work and get into just grinding. I am up against very well established companies? It was my additional service (Clean Up) that has gained a good share of the market.


----------



## Steve-Maine (Jan 27, 2007)

SAND DOLLAR

When I first starting stump grinding in 1963 I cleaned up the first few jobs. Found it was taking too long. You need to charge about 4 times the cost of grinding to clean up. I found I could make alot more money just grinding and leaving chips where they fall. Except I would clear street, drives and sidewalks. I explained to customer over phone before looking at job we don't clean up. Talked them into using as mulch. I also did stump grinding for quite a few other tree services. Infact one company kept me busy 2 days a week.
Good Luck
Steve


----------

